# Is Peanut Butter Safe for sulcatas?



## lovelyrosepetal (Feb 8, 2013)

I know this is a weird question, but I wanted to find out if anyone on this forum knows the answer. My one year old somehow got into our pantry and was able to get into the Mazuri and put the Mazuri in our Peanut Butter. I would normally throw it away but it was quite a bit. I hate to waste it if I can give it to my Sulcatas in small quantities. I have four baby sulcatas and I always soak the Mazuri in warm water before I give it to them. Some of the Mazuri does not have any peanut butter and some has a bit. I would scrape off what I could and then soak a few pieces of it but I wanted to make sure it would not hurt them or make them sick. Does anyone know if it would be alright? If no one knows then I will probably not risk it and just throw it away. I will have to get more Mazuri and I was not planning on getting any for several more months. Now, before I get people telling me what a bad mom I am for letting my one year old get into the closed pantry ;P
, I was in the bathroom being sick and thought he was playing with his brother. After I got finished being sick, my one year old was sick a week ago and I got it from him, I went to check on him and my three year old was playing in his room, where I left him and my baby was downstairs in the Mazuri and peanut butter. It is kind of funny but not when you're sick and have to clean it all up. If anyone knows the answer, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 8, 2013)

First, I need to say I know little of sulcatas, however peanut butter is pretty much just protein and fat and sulcatas don't (I think) need much protein or fat, and mazuri has protein in it, so I wouldn't risk giving it to your tort babies.

Second when I was a year and a half old my mom went to the bathroom, she was gone maybe five minutes, and somehow I got out of the house and halfway down the street before she got back. So don't worry no one thinks you're a bad mom, babies get into things in VERY short periods of time.


----------



## wellington (Feb 8, 2013)

LOL, I think that's a great story. Sorry for you having to clean it up, being sick. Also sorry for the waist of the Mazuri, but still kinda funny. I personally would do my best to clean off as much peanut butter as possible. If you can keep it separate from the rest of the Mazuri and mix it in about once a week, and not every day, I really doubt it would be that big a problem. Sullys, actually probably every tort are opportunist anyway. They will try to eat anything that seems to be good to eat.


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 8, 2013)

Hee hee! Just got a visual of your sullies eating that and having it all over their faces . or moving through it  sorry..


----------

